# Puppy 1/2 Golden Retriever & 1/2 Lab



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

Cute.....i like how he is looking at you...

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Don't know how you could go wrong with that mix.... Both are great breeds.

By the way, welcome to the forums...I know you've posted before, but I didn't welcome you then....

Rick


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome Reality1. Here is my 1/2 Golden 1/2 Lab.....His name is Jimi. His Mommy was a Dark Golden and Daddy was a Black Lab. Believe it or not he was on his way to the pound because nobody wanted him because he was the runt and they could not sell him.....


----------



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting the picture-- he's sooooo cute. Enjoy him and his "baby" stages--they get so big, so fast!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sholley said:


> Welcome Reality1. Here is my 1/2 Golden 1/2 Lab.....His name is Jimi. His Mommy was a Dark Golden and Daddy was a Black Lab. Believe it or not he was on his way to the pound because nobody wanted him because he was the runt and they could not sell him.....


Where's the black lab in him? Looks like a pure bred, to me...and he sure doesn't look very "runtish."


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Reality1, hate to say it but your little one looks like a little trouble maker. I think he knows he's cute.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Hey Reality1, hate to say it but your little one looks like a little trouble maker. I think he knows he's cute.


They all know they're cute. It's in their breeding....


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Soooooooooo true. I think its also in their genes to make what I call "the humane society face". Otto makes it everytime I say I have to go to work. You know what I'm talking about. All dogs make that pouty face at some point. Trouble is that it's just so hard to ignore.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Soooooooooo true. I think its also in their genes to make what I call "the humane society face". Otto makes it everytime I say I have to go to work. You know what I'm talking about. All dogs make that pouty face at some point. Trouble is that it's just so hard to ignore.


Lucky for me, I get to work from home, so I don't have to leave him home alone very often.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

I know Rick. I still find it so hard to believe nobody wanted him. A lot of people shy away from the runt because they can have more health problems. He is like no other dog I have every had. He is so funny. So loving. Sounds so much like Samson. You are in for so much fun.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome Reality1, what cute pup!

Jimis is a doll. It's hard to believe has was a runt! He made up for lost time!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Welcome Reality1, what cute pup!
> Jimis is a doll. It's hard to believe has was a runt! He made up for lost time!


He is a doll isn't he? Far from runt. However the Dr did want him to lose weight. In December he was almost 81 pounds. 3 weeks later after running on all this land he had lost 6 pounds. Now I have to get Beni's weight down. They were so funny in that little bit of snow yesterday.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, cute!


----------



## reality1 (Feb 6, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> Welcome Reality1, what cute pup!
> Jimis is a doll. It's hard to believe has was a runt! He made up for lost time!



MBLONETOO, His Dad looks like your dog.

sholley, My first Golden Lab was when I was 12, My friends looks like yours.

BTW, He comes from a liter of 10 and there was about 4 blacks, 6 Tans in various shades, all with some white markings. I almost got his brother who was a little smaller and a beautiful Gold....up for three nights trying to decide and I almost got both. 
This guy loves to eat...I have to slow him a little when feeding.


Thanks for all the compliments and welcomes.

Jim


----------



## reality1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I haven't had time to post but I thoght I would pass on how Toby is doing...now 15 months old. He passed his CGC test at 8 months and has since been in Novice open obedience. Unfortunately he can not compete because he is a Mixed Breed.

Toby has completed all his testng as a Therapy Dog and we go to Hospital once a week and a Nursing Home once a week. This continues to be a learning experience for both of us. He still enjoys his Wild Dog run, however he understands when it is time to obey.

We have also learned from this forum. Thanks

Jim


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

*Welcome !!!*

You are going to love it here---there are so many nice folks and they will answer any and all your questions. These are pics of my half and half (golden - collie) when I first got her and now. I know you will so enjoy your cute cute pup...many happy days are ahead.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

reality1 said:


> I haven't had time to post but I thoght I would pass on how Toby is doing...now 15 months old. He passed his CGC test at 8 months and has since been in Novice open obedience. Unfortunately he can not compete because he is a Mixed Breed.
> 
> Toby has completed all his testng as a Therapy Dog and we go to Hospital once a week and a Nursing Home once a week. This continues to be a learning experience for both of us. He still enjoys his Wild Dog run, however he understands when it is time to obey.
> 
> ...


Mixed breeds can compete in ASCA Obedience and they have the same classes/levels... Something to look into!

-S


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He turned into a handsome fella. Jump in and start chatting more. We would love to hear more about him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

heidi_pooh said:


> Hey Reality1, hate to say it but your little one looks like a little trouble maker. I think he knows he's cute.


 
Definetly has a little rascal in those eyes!!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

He's very cute! I'm glad you two found each other...


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Very cute little guy! Half & half, golden / Lab can't go wrong with that in any way. Unless maybe they lived in the desert with a place to swim and play in a body of water and make mud! Great picture, I like the look he is giving you,
it's like he knows something you don't and he is waiting for the right time and place to spring in on you! Welcome to a great forum.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

sholley said:


> Welcome Reality1. Here is my 1/2 Golden 1/2 Lab.....His name is Jimi. His Mommy was a Dark Golden and Daddy was a Black Lab. Believe it or not he was on his way to the pound because nobody wanted him because he was the runt and they could not sell him.....


Yr dog looks like a pure bred golden!.
He's gorgeous which really shows how people can be stupid.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

another one! here's my 1/2 golden 1/2 lab - Faith. she has the golden head/body shape, but lab fur. we've been calling her a "goldedor" when people ask what breed she is. lol


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awww, he's cute. My neighbor had a lab/golden named Dusty. He was a really sweet dog. Injoy him!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Where's the black lab in him? Looks like a pure bred, to me...and he sure doesn't look very "runtish."


 
I agree...I don't see any lab in there at all. I have a Golden who was "supposed" to be part Lab - a "goldador"...turns out the mom was pretty busy...and there was more than 1 dad...which I didn't know was even possible but apparently is! So Marty came out full Golden!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> another one! here's my 1/2 golden 1/2 lab - Faith. she has the golden head/body shape, but lab fur. we've been calling her a "goldedor" when people ask what breed she is. lol


Here is Petey - my labbie mix...who I suspect has a splash of GR in there. We tell people he's a Mississippi Mud Hound...very rare breed! LOL! Faith reminds me a lot of Petey-pie! I just love this dog - he is 100% Lab in temperment - it's the best! He is SUCH a chucklehead.


----------



## T'Jara (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't mean to be rude, but - the first two dogs here on page one are DEFINITELY NOT Golden-Lab crosses. I know quite a lot about genetics and I have owned 6 Golden-Lab crosses and have seen many more as they are great assistance dogs.

Puppies of a Golden Lab combination are ALWAYS short-haired like a Labrador. They come in black or golden/yellow, but never in chocolate because the Golden doesn't carry the chocolate gene "b". So even if a Golden ist mated to a chocolate lab, the puppies will not be chocolate but black or yellow (if the chocolate lab carried yellow). 1/2 lab, 1/2 Golden mixes always have black pigment. It may fade to pink, but usually the edges and muzzle remains somewhat blackish or greyish.
The Goldens long fur is recessive to the lab's short hair, and yellow is usually recessive to black. Only if the black dog (Labrador) of such a combination carries yellow, there will be yellow puppies too. If a Golden- Lab cross is mated to a Golden or another Golden-Lab cross there can be long-haired pups again. The second dog shown here *(sholleys dog)* might be the result of such a combination which is why he looks like a purebred Golden. Usually such combinations are not done (breeding a Golden-Lab cross to a Golden or another Golden-Lab cross) because the puppies turn out prone to diseases like hip dysplasia. It is odd because when one crosses a healthy golden and a healthy lab their puppies are usually really healthy. If a puppy of that combination is then bred to a Golden or a Golden-Lab cross their puppies are usually sick (or above average prone to diseases). No one know why that is.

As for *Reality1's dog* I'd conclude the following:



> BTW, He comes from a liter of 10 and there was about 4 blacks, 6 Tans in various shades, all with some white markings. I almost got his brother who was a little smaller and a beautiful Gold....up for three nights trying to decide and I almost got both.
> This guy loves to eat...I have to slow him a little when feeding.


Your dog has no black pigment which means that both parents carried the b Gene. That rules out a puredbred Golden as they never carry the b gene.

All puppies had white markings - which definitely rules out a Golden. Labs and Goldens don't carry genes for white markings other than a very small patch of white on their breast. Your dog has extensive white markings like a Border Collie (it's called "Irish Markings" I believe - socks, neck, white face markings and usually the tip of the tail). I'd say one parent was Border Collie or possibly an Australian Shepard.

This Collie/Shepard was most likely black/white or Australian Red (yellow) but carried the b and the e (recessive yellow) Gene.

The Mommy was yellow or black and also carried the b and the e gene.

Technically those dark tan puppies could've been chocolates, but I'd have to see pictures. 

Your dog is what Lab breeders call a "Dudley" - a yellow dog with no black pigment.

As for the last dog show here, *Faith*. That seems like a lab-Golden cross. That's what they look like usually.

Don't take this personally. But I've really been into this stuff...


----------

